# Atlas Interior Trim Replacement Possible?



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

Looking at getting an SEL Premium. Not a huge fan of the "wood" trim on the interior. How easily would it be to pop off the wood trim and replace it with the brushed metal trim of the lower end models?


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

Was thinking the same. That fake wood is ugly. Thought of sending it to be epoxy painted shiny piano black.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

The swap would be possible as long as they are the same size. Just not sure how expensive the parts would be. 

Another cost effective option is to wrap the wood with some vinyl of your choice. (Brushed metal, carbon fiber, straight color) and definitely a DIY project.


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

are there any instructions available on how to remove the trim?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

I am interested in finding the part numbers for the exterior upper door chrome trim that is available on the SEL trims... anyone have the part numbers?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

For interior trim panels, some of the Chinese teramont trim seems to look like actual wood or at least more convincing than the US models. 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Does the ambient lighting impact a swap?


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

robotx21 said:


> Looking at getting an SEL Premium. Not a huge fan of the "wood" trim on the interior. How easily would it be to pop off the wood trim and replace it with the brushed metal trim of the lower end models?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-up-our-new-Atlas-and-immediately-changed-it!

I vinyl wrapped mine for less than $100 - looks awesome.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Does the ambient lighting impact a swap?


anyone?


----------



## actualself (May 21, 2017)

*The vinyl wrap looks great*



rippersub said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-up-our-new-Atlas-and-immediately-changed-it!
> 
> I vinyl wrapped mine for less than $100 - looks awesome.


Where did you have that done? Wondering if I can find the equivalent in RI/MA


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Same here I'm thinking of doing this. Maybe there's a place in co that someone knows of?


----------

